# What Time Of Year?



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

What's your favorite time of year? What time of year are your chickens most FUN? Mine are most fun at the end of spring and in summer!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Summer !! Its -20 F today with the windshield my chickens and myself would much rather be outside in the summer playing than out in the winter.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Ahhhhh, summer....what is that again? I just pray ours is a bit warmer this year.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Deffinately spring and fall its not too hot or cold


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

DanielleBoland said:


> Deffinately spring and fall its not too hot or cold


Yes in agreement


----------

